# homemade studio.



## warman (Nov 25, 2004)

I have come up with a setup for use at home with garden floodlights and muslin. I enclose a shot of the setup from the models seat.







Any tips?


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2004)

Interesting....looks good from where I'm sitting, too!     

If you'd like to get more feedback or suggestions, you might want to post this in the General Q&A section....might get a little more traffic over there.


----------



## oriecat (Nov 27, 2004)

You might make the pic smaller too, so people can actually see it all at once


----------



## motcon (Nov 29, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> You might make the pic smaller too, so people can actually see it all at once



yikes; i'll say so. i saw pixelated ochre and immediately closed it.


----------

